# Fossil horse tooth and shark's teeth



## Gilda (May 2, 2015)

Also got into finding fossils in FL. Went to the Peace River but water was too high in Feb ,hope to hit it good when we go back in Nov.
Found some nice shark's teeth though AND a prehistoric horse tooth ! Worn but for sure a horse tooth.


----------



## Marco (May 2, 2015)

Nice finds. Are those all of the shark tooths that you found?


----------



## Gilda (May 3, 2015)

Marco said:


> Nice finds. Are those all of the shark tooths that you found?


 Yes , that's what we found in February.


----------



## Marco (May 3, 2015)

Gilda said:


> Yes , that's what we found in February.



Pretty cool that you found that many. They look amazing in that display.


----------



## Clark (May 3, 2015)

Jackpot!!!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 7, 2015)

You must have very good eyes!


----------



## abax (Jun 7, 2015)

Very nice discoveries and I see you're practicing the wire
mounting very well. It looks lovely and so unique.


----------



## emydura (Jun 9, 2015)

That is really cool. Do you know what era these fossils are from? Do you have training with fossils? Most of us would pick it up and think it is just a rock.


----------

